# Red, White, and Blue



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

My latest School of Fish graduates caught Redfish, Bluefish, and Whiting. Unpatriotic stingray and hardheads were caught, too. Cute kids!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Fantastic buddy! Are you usually fishing Ft. Pickens area?


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> Fantastic buddy! Are you usually fishing Ft. Pickens area?


 Yes. It is the only place I fish. I only have to walk out of my house.


----------



## rlbonds (Sep 22, 2008)

Ft. Morgan or Ft. Pickens??


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Fort Morgan


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice!


----------

